# MK3 Front Seatbelt Removal, Need Help!



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

Under the front door sills there are the long cylinders mounted in the plastic clips (that hold the sills on also) with the black cable like thing running out the end of them. The black cable thing runs under the b-pillar plastics to the seat belt rollup (stop) mechanism. There is also electrical (or sensor?) wires that run, what looks like to the stop mechanism or to a harness that plugs into a section in the b-pillar above where the stop mechanism mounts.
Can I just unplug or cut the wires to remove the seatbelt assembly and the black cylinders or are there some consequences like no start or random airbag deployment?
I am installing harnesses and need to know what can be removed from the old seatbelt assembly basically. Also anyone know the exact function of those cylinders? I always thought they were airbag related but they run to the seatbelts?
Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

bump, anyone?


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (cloud9vw20)*

BOOM!!!!
You are not a bomb tech!
The tube under the door sill is an explosive charge that tensions the belt in a frontal accident.
When it goes off the cable grabs the seat belt and pulls it tight taking up the slack around your body and holding you in your seat longer preventing your body moving those extra 5-6 inches forward.
There is a correct method of removal and refitting...
Just don't go cutting the wires.


----------



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

Haha great way of putting it but yea I realized their function earlier today. I still need to know how to get them out, they gotta come out one way or another (and they are not going back in).
Anyways scars are all the rage and chicks dig blind guys! Really though I am trying to do it the right way and thats what I need to know.










_Modified by cloud9vw20 at 10:23 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyonewith a safe removal procedure?


----------



## cloud9vw20 (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^bump


----------



## itseffinbethany (Dec 1, 2007)

This is off of Alldata:

_Quote »_Belt Inertia Reel With Tensioner Unit, Removing And Installing
Removing
CAUTION: Always follow sequence for removing and installing seatbelt.
* Remove side trim.
* Removing B-pillar trim.
* Remove anchor rail.
* Loosen lock nut - 10 - so that tensioner unit - 9 - removed and made safe. Remove belt guide.
* Remove bolt - 2 - (40 Nm ).
* Remove inertia reel - 1 -.


* Pull tensioner unit - 9 - out of cable channel - 8 -.


Installing
Installation is performed in reverse order, which must be followed.

The images don't even show the sensor. I saw the one you are talking about when I pulled mine out, but to me it looked like it ran to the rear speakers, not the pyrotechnic unit.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (itseffinbethany)*

I have a MK III Cabrio but it should be somewhat similar to what you need to do. Your experience may vary, and I will bear no responsibility if you mess your car up and ruin a perfectly good (insert part here). That being said, here's what I had to do to get mine swapped out:
First, remove the window crank (only if you have a Cabrio and manual windows).
Next, remove the two allen head screws holding the front edge of the panel (remember it is made of thin board and will break if you pull on it too hard when it comes time to move it).








Remove the cover from the upper bolt by grasping the plastic cover at the bottom and gently lifting the flap up to reveal:








There is also a bolt behind the panel that holds the retractor assembly that will have to be removed as well, so do what you have to do to get to that bolt (I'm not sure on a Jetta but a Golf should be similar).
You'll have to get the anchor guide loose by removing the allen head screw to get the fabric belt off the anchor (the 17mm front bolt is optional for removal, as it can be loosened to keep you from removing the guide totally), but since you want to remove it completely you'll want to take the bolt out. Replace all the hardware you take out in case you decide to return the stock belts and sell/trade the car (not everyone likes harnesses).








Lastly, remove the door sill and you should notice this:








The Allen bolt at the end of the actuator has to be loosened, then the actuator, cable, seat belt and all can be removed in one assembly. 
Button everything back up if you're not immediately installing the harnesses, or install the harnesses per the directions and enjoy your newfound modification.

Mike



_Modified by Blk95VR6 at 7:01 PM 6-3-2008_


----------

